# book review: The Low GI Diet Revolution



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

This book is great! The full title is The Low GI DIet Revolution: The Definative Science Based Weight Loss Plan, by Dr. Jennie Brand-Miller, et al.

Starts with a concise and clear explanation of the glycemic index and why it matters and the meat of the book is a week by week guide to 12 weeks of diet changes and exercise to increase health. Losing weight is secondary, but happens as a result of becoming stronger and healthier. 

Highly recommended!

I am hoping that following this 12 week plan helps me finally get rid of this 10 lbs that I keep losing over and over. I have finished the first week and actually did the exercise program. Following a formal exercise program has been my biggest challenge! It is set up very well. You start small and build up as the weeks go by, and start with the biggest muscle group (legs-butt) to get the biggest metabolic boost. Then you add exercises each week. There is no equipment. Week one is squats and pilates type leg extensions (really hard!!! my "core" is in bad shape!). There is also walking. Now I have always been sceptical of walking as good exercise. Maybe for someone who sits all day, but I am never still! I live in the country of course (no walking path or pavement), and I could not get up enough speed on my rough terrain to feel like I was using much energy. Walking is what the human body is designed to do and it does it efficiently. I need to burn energy, so I am not looking for efficiency! Well I got out the old bicycle stroller and dusted it off, packed my 37lb. 2yo DS in it and set off and that took considerably more effort! plus we had fun.

Week one is about analyzing your diet. My GI diet level is good - but I am getting too many calories. So I am watching that and starting week two today. Adding modified push up to the resistance exercises, which only take about 5 mins to do, 3x weekly right now, and the 20 min walk, 4x weekly.

I checked this book out of my local library, then ordered it from amazon.
Also see the website

www.glycemicindex.com

For those that are willing to have patience and make a life change I think this book is a powerful start, or for me, re-start. I had to figure out what was different now than two years ago, when I lost alot of weight and kept it off. Why the consistant regain? For me, I am no longer nursing, I have a foot injury, I have changed to hormonal birth control, and my hubby is on some crazy journey of making the perfect cake. His cakes are killing me! Thank goodness I think this interest is waning. Also I started cooking twice a week for my grandfather, and I need to be more aware on these days, for him and me.

Anyway, check out the book!


----------

